# Top Ten Courses in Texas



## NWalkerTX (Aug 9, 2012)

As a lifelong Texan and a lifelong golfer, I have played about 500 Texas golf courses. I must say that I agree with many of the courses that made this Texan Post list of the Top Ten Golf Courses in Texas:


----------



## robin623 (Jun 12, 2012)

Where's the link? or the address?


----------



## shirinhussy (Sep 7, 2012)

Same here Robin, I didn't find any particular address from where I can find the Top ten courses of Golf. I was eager to looking forward these courses.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The so called top 10 courses would be pretty subjective, based on the collective opinions of the writers and pros who participate in those polls, as published in the usual monthly golf magazines. That said, granted, they don't change much from year to year.

They actually tend to do it more as the top 100, broken down into those in America, those in the world, those that are public so anyone can play them or notations about what might have been built or redesigned and been included in the top 100 for the first time.

If you check recent issues of Golf Digest or Golf Magazine, they did the article about about the top 100 public courses. Keep in mind that includes resort courses that might cost you $500 to play, harly what I would think of as public.


----------

